# Waiting for chicks...



## NEWCOMER (May 16, 2021)

Step one: order cuties.
Step two: read ship date and weep.
Step three: get brooders ready 10 days ahead.
Step four: stare at calendar until you fall asleep
Step six: CHICKS ARRIVE!!!! ACT LIKE A MANIAC AND DRIVE AS FAST AS YOU CAN TO THE POST OFFICE.
Step seven: feel like a million dollars!

I feel like this should be in random ramblings...but its technically a journal.

So, i ordered some silkie bantams(chicks) and they ship on the 26. And i feel like i am following the above list at EVERY TURN.  Tell me how you felt while waiting for some cute chicks!


----------



## Mini Horses (May 16, 2021)

😁about the same! Just wait until they are grown and set a nest....longest 21 days ever!   Even after ALL these years, the excitement is still there.


----------

